# Furnace making homeowner sick



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

A long time client is having a problem that I just can't seem to solve. 
Home was built in mid 90's, well insulated and vented. Oil fired, forced hot air heat with central air. One air handler for entire house. Mostly rigid metal ductwork with a small amount of flex, all duct work sealed and insulated. Furnace was replaced 2 seasons ago due to age and the homeowner wanting to stay on top of major systems in the house as part of ongoing maintenance. System includes a pad type humidifier which is connected and turned on. Air filters and humidifier pads are changed monthly and have been since the home was built. 
About 8 years ago the house suffered a puff back, all duct work was cleaned. 

The problem is that as soon as the heat is turned on for the season the homeowners start getting sick. Headaches, dry mouth, difficulty breathing after a night with the heat on. If they go away for a few days everybody is fine, once they come back everybody is sick after one night. Humidity is good, 30 to 35% typically. I've placed carbon monoxide detectors all around the house and can't even get a chirp. 

Oil burner vent via a steel chimney in a chase on the exterior of the house. 

They only seem effected during the heating season, no problems when AC is running. The problem was present before the new furnace was installed but seem to be getting worse. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Dirty humidifier? Read up legionaires? This isnt legionaired but its illness caused by growing bacteria in ac and other hvac systems.

Also could be leaking vapors from the oil tank, incomplete combustion. Change heating element?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Check for enough combustion air.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Mold? Humidified warm air condensing in the ducts, even if they're well-insulated. Try running a true HEPA filter - 99.97% on .3 micron particles, in one bedroom, and see if it helps in that room.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

...


----------



## painterman (Feb 5, 2005)

Is this furnace taking combustion air from the exterior. Is the combustion air intake clear of any bushes or plugged with mouse nest.


----------



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the great responses, I've been at this for a year or more! Let me address the points you all brought up.
New humidifier was installed along with the new furnace, pads changed every month of heating season. Filtered, softened, condition water feeds humidifier. 
Combustion air is from inside. Mechanical room is super clean, no rodents, junk or dust.
Only filtration is at the unit. 

I like the idea of a HEPA in one room as a test. I'll give that a try.

Thanks


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

You might find a few good nuggets in these. I like the idea of a certified environmental inspection.

http://www.nytimes.com/1996/12/01/realestate/the-house-can-make-you-sick.html

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2012/07/11/could-your-home-be-making-you-sick/

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/3087986/ns/health-allergies_and_asthma/t/got-allergies/#.VDSHy7t0y00


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

All good responses above but let me add regular carbon monoxide detectors are worthless for low levels (effects are cumulative) - put a low level one in or a personal one that actually shows real levels

You may also check how well sealed the ducts are - they could be pulling air in on the return side from areas with mold, etc...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Has the house been a meth lab? Honest question


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Check for CO2 levels also......

Sewer gases "sucked" out by the furnace and hot water heaters? dry floor drains... rusty iron vent stacks.

A few parts per million of sewer gases = flu like symptoms.

check chimney flue for external downdrafts? smoke bomb tests for plumbing and HVAC... 

Unhook chimney, install temporary stack out side of pipe chase for a week...

UV lights for humidifer??

Attached garage, car idling, old beater polluting air drawn into house.....

maybe some blood gas chemistry would help find the problem? Call home owner's insurance company for some professional help before a big claim?

Bat "sh#T" bird manure, or critter poop in the plenums?

any probs with AC season?


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Check CO2 levels. If they are high, the house may be too tight. A blower door test can check to see if the house needs mechanical ventilation.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Check for CO2 levels also......
> *
> Sewer gases "sucked" out by the furnace and hot water heaters? dry floor drains... rusty iron vent stacks.*
> 
> ...


Some REALLY good suggestions there.

Spent 10 years in a known Radon area. So using a testing service was a frequent requirement. These same folks can do everything from AQM to full blown hazmat testing for reasonable prices. Might check out what's available in your area, and end the speculation.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Is the HO bat sh*** nuts?


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Aren't there decon companies that can chlorine bomb the ventilation system?


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Could be a causal mistake. Everyone gets sick when the furnace gets turned on. Its not because the furnace is on. Its because kids go back to school and people spend more time in close proximity to each other in the winter months.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

@ Metro: It could be some behavior/Action that occours at heating season, closed windows worsening a indoor pollution problem, bad fridge/freezer drain/pan, rotten disposal, bad washing machine trap/ tub.

bad capacitor/ wiring/belt drive on blower motor...

indoor oil tank out gassing--bad fuel?

I'd smoke bomb or light test the combustion chamber of the furnace Twice. Write the furnace manufacturer requesting failure reports/ warranty claims.
year around day care has super ceded school season disease peaks largely. 

EFIS or leaky rain barrier = Black Mold.


----------



## Peewee (Oct 15, 2014)

Does it make you ladies feel important to simply reply?

I'm in south texas where oil is not the fuel, but what any fossil fuel needs in this instance is an escape route.

Does your car have an exhaust pipe? 

So how's yours on the furnace and what kind of furnace was installed? Natural draft or induced? single stage 80% or condensing? I could go on but I'll await a reply...

Come on now..


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I like to just reply and feel important


----------



## Peewee (Oct 15, 2014)

as that's al there is to do in, well, where are you, what state?Is that soviet? 

Sorry bro, I meant no harm. But on that same note please know a thing or two, about all your career will adhere to in CT at best, before speaking from experience. 


When you want to play with the big boys,I'll let you know you've arrived. I'll hold my breath. :]:jester:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Peewee said:


> Does it make you ladies feel important to simply reply? I'm in south texas where oil is not the fuel, but what any fossil fuel needs in this instance is an escape route. Does your car have an exhaust pipe? So how's yours on the furnace and what kind of furnace was installed? Natural draft or induced? single stage 80% or condensing? I could go on but I'll await a reply... Come on now..



Seeing you have 6 posts, and based on your snarky comment are clearly green. This is a community where we talk about a lot of things. I find I learn way more from the derails then the original thread it's self. 

So to your question. :no: I don't feel special. You clearly do. But I just got paid to post this. :cheers:


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

To the op. I would suggest taking apart the exhaust pipe where the elbow goes up the chimney / riser. Yesterday, we replaced an oil furnace with gas. The furnace wasn't all that old. When I disconnected said joint, the elbow was almost filled with soot, which led to poor combustion...etc.

At least get the firing analyzed to make sure all is well in that aspect.


----------



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the great suggestions. I think an air quality test is the next logical step. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## coolmen (Mar 25, 2006)

I would check the static pressure of the hvac system to see if there are major duct problems.


----------



## Curious abt furnace (Feb 19, 2021)

Buildtech said:


> Thanks to everyone for the great suggestions. I think an air quality test is the next logical step. I'll keep you posted.


What did you find as the root of the problem in this case? This post describes my current situation accurately and i cant find an answer. Please share. Please


----------



## MMI Home Improvement (Apr 16, 2021)

The furnace needs to be cleaned properly by professional agents in my opinion or you could use UV light purification system which is very powerful in improving the quality of your indoor air and reducing harmful pollutants and allergens


----------

